# David J. Engelsma -The Reformed Faith of John Calvin



## Mayflower (Sep 3, 2009)

David J. Engelsma--The Reformed Faith of John Calvin
Reformed Free Publishing Association
Hardcover
ISBN 978-0-936054-00-8
472 pages

DESCRIPTION
As the subtitle indicates, The Reformed Faith of John Calvin is a summary (not an abridgment) in one volume of John Calvin’s Institutes of the Christian Religion. In a succinct, systematic way, the book sets forth the essence of the great reformer’s teachings in his Institutes on all the truths of the Christian religion.
Throughout, this sum of Calvin’s explanation and defense of the truths of the Christian faith is either expressed or supported by quotations of Calvin. The book is replete with quotations from the Institutes (in the judgment of the author, the most important and vivid statements of Calvin), so that the reader hears Calvin himself.
One who reads this book will know the Institutes and its comprehensive, powerful instruction in the Reformed faith—the faith of the sixteenth-century Reformation of the church and the faith of true churches of Christ in the twenty-first century.
The book is more than a summary. It also gives a brief explanation of certain of Calvin’s teachings, offers analysis of Calvin’s doctrine, applies the reformer’s teachings to contemporary doctrinal issues, and even, rarely, becomes so bold as to criticize Calvin’s doctrine, for instance, Calvin’s teaching that the magistrate is called to enforce the first table of the law of God.
At every point, the book provides exact reference to the Institutes in the accepted scholarly fashion, so that the reader can readily compare the summary of Calvin’s own presentation or, being stimulated, read further concerning a particular doctrine in Calvin’s great work.
Many seminarians, pastors, elders, and laity, perhaps even a theologian or two, although desirous of learning the content of the Institutes, are put off from reading it by the sheer size of the massive, two-volume work or are hindered by the demands of their calling. This summary will supply their want and, it is hoped, motivate them to read the Institutes itself.


----------



## Theogenes (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey, I just received this book the other day and am enjoying it so far.


----------



## amishrockstar (Sep 3, 2009)

Engelsma has misrepresented multiple people in his books; I wouldn't be surprised if he misrepresents Calvin's beliefs. In fact, I went to a Protestant Reformed Church for quite a while (the denomination that Engelsma is a part of), and as a whole, they believe that their denomination is the only "truly" calvinistic denomination --they are the only consistent calvinists. Calvin is made out to be a hyper-Calvinist by Engelsma and the pastors of the Prot. Ref. churches --been there, done that. 

I've had many of Engelsma's books and don't view him as an honest or trustworthy writer. He grossly misrepresented Gary DeMar in his book, "Christ's Spiritual Kingdom," even after Gary sought to confront him multiple times on how lies were told by Engelsma, there was never any letting up --Engelsma continued to misrepresent Gary's position. He also took potshots at Baptists and asserted that they believe "x" even though he had responses from Baptist --in the very same book that he misrepresented them in --who said that they didn't believe "x" rather they believed something else (see The Covenant of God and the Children of Believers).

Engelsma is not an honest writer. He twists people's positions to suit his own interpretation of the way things should be --according to him. 

Thanks, but no thanks,
Matthew


----------



## yeutter (Sep 3, 2009)

amishrockstar said:


> Calvin is made out to be a hyper-Calvinist by Engelsma and the pastors of the Prot. Ref. churches --been there, done that.


Matthew:
Where did Prof. Englesma make Calvin out to be a hyper-Calvinist?
I think you overstate your case.


----------



## amishrockstar (Sep 3, 2009)

Hyper-Calvinism & The Call of the Gospel
Amazon.com: Hyper-Calvinism and the Call of the Gospel: An Examination of the Well-Meant Gospel Offer (9780916206505): David J. Engelsma: Books


----------



## yeutter (Sep 3, 2009)

amishrockstar said:


> Hyper-Calvinism & The Call of the Gospel
> Amazon.com: Hyper-Calvinism and the Call of the Gospel: An Examination of the Well-Meant Gospel Offer (9780916206505): David J. Engelsma: Books


In this fine book Dr. John H. Gerstner and Prof. David J. Engelsma make a strong, lucid defense against the charge you have made.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 4, 2009)

Matthew,

Can you give us some references to pages and what was said that would prove your points. I would not want to be slanderous and you are making some sweeping accusations against a few Elders of our Generation. Can you point us to where he lied about Baptists and others. Can you point to where he makes Calvin out to be a HyperCalvinist? What is a hyper-Calvinist to you? We need to know, because you have thrown down the gauntlet so to speak. And I don't want anyone to be slandered or spoken of in an untruthful way.


----------



## VilnaGaon (Sep 7, 2009)

When I was an Arminian Pentecostal, my first introduction to the Reformed Faith was a tract by David Engelsma. That tract opened my eyes to the TRUE Gospel which is Calvinism.
BTW, I am going to buy me a copy of this new book. I have just started reading Calvin's Institutes and this book can only help!!


----------



## Gesetveemet (Sep 7, 2009)

Slightly off topic, but Professor Engelsma has had unfavorable reviews in the past.


> . . . Englesma's book is the hallmark of their defense. Englesma's book relies on half quotes, bad exegetical work, and does not convince at all. . . .


I mean no offence to Dr. McMahon in posting this, however his review is available on the World Wide Web. 

As for me I have stopped reading the PRCA's publications at the present time as I am trying to balance out my beliefs with writings more expermental in nature including "_The Marrow Men_ ".



Sourpuss Stamp Reviews: Hypercalvinism and the Call of the Gospel


----------



## yeutter (Sep 7, 2009)

Gesetveemet said:


> Slightly off topic, but Professor Engelsma has had unfavorable reviews in the past.
> 
> 
> > . . . Englesma's book is the hallmark of their defense. Englesma's book relies on half quotes, bad exegetical work, and does not convince at all. . . .
> ...


Someone should start a thread on Prof. Engelsma's previous book on hypercalvinism. I know that Dr. McMahon panned the book and thinks Turretin was taken out of context. I would only observe, that if this is the case, then the late Prof. Peter Toon and Prof. John Gerstner make the same error.
I look forward to reading *The Reformed Faith of John Calvin*. by Prof. Engelsma. I don't always agree with Engelsma. Having said that let me also say that the material written by Engelsma that I have read; almost always challenges me to think and come to grips with what the Bible really teaches.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 7, 2009)

So what does he say about Baptists?


----------



## yeutter (Sep 8, 2009)

*Engelsma and Baptists*

He quotes Gill a lot.


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 8, 2009)

yeutter said:


> He quotes Gill a lot.





The Hoesksema wing of the church has not convinced me of the accuracy of their views (e.g., rejection of common grace, absolutist stance on divorce and remarriage). I am also a bit concerned about a group that operates with an insularity of generally drawing their seminary professors from the ranks of their own school, sometimes with no further advanced training, and evidently almost never beyond the ThM).

However, I purchased the book because it _does_ look like a helpful additional resource on the _*Institutes*_.

But, hey, I am willing to take a drink from refreshing Calvinian waters, whether in a Beeke, WSC, American Vision, RTS, GPTS, Crown and Covenant, Sproul, Duncan, Piper, or . . .  even Puritan Board bottle when I'm thirsty enough.


----------



## Mayflower (Sep 8, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> yeutter said:
> 
> 
> > He quotes Gill a lot.
> ...



As a baptist, Herman Hoeksema is one of my favourite theolgions and has convinced me alot on these issue's above, except on presbyterianism and paedobaptism.
Soon will be a new book coming with transelated sermons of Herman Hoeksema with devotional writings.


----------

